# Done!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I've been working on a 12x12 addition to my mini-barn, and it's finally done! ( and so am I)!..I told my wife this was my last project as it really whipped my butt!! Think I'll stick to trains. Here's some pictures of the day to day process.. I know this doesn't belong in the S scale threads, but I spend 99% of my time here, so here goes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

12x12 framework of 2x6 pressure treated floor joists, supported in the middle. 3/4 inch pressure treated pressure plywood for the flooring.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice work. I haven"t done any of that in awhile.

Why not 2x8's for the joists? 2x6 seems a little light even supported at the 6' mark.

Is it extra storage space?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Walls up, 7/16 OSB..Rafters up..a little tar paper for protection, new construction windows.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Nice work. I haven"t done any of that in awhile.
> 
> Why not 2x8's for the joists? 2x6 seems a little light even supported at the 6' mark.
> 
> Is it extra storage space?


I was thinking of that also but I was assured it would be ok. A 2x6 can span almost 10 feet, 16" o.c., without any additional support.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The 3/4" ply should make up for the 2x6's. It still should be plenty stiff.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On goes the roof sheathing..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Eaves, some trim, and new roofing. Outside corner siding.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Double 3x6 doors.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Done!!...except for some painting...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

To answer a question a few posts back, it's for additional storage/work space. I need a small compressor now and a CD player...I must have my Motorhead, Rainbow, and Iron Maiden!!!!.. I also have 4 double row LEDs for lighting..It's like looking at the sun!!!..After working in darkrooms with complete darkness or little little light for close to 36 years, (film manufacturing), I like alot of light,lol!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good flyernut. Who couldn't use some more storage?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice Flyernut! Typical of your craftsmanship.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DONE?

You going to paint the wood?
Add gutters? 

Nice Flyernut, :smilie_daumenpos: do you need inspectors out there for work like this?
Here you need them to build a birdhouse.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you get a building permit so they can raise your real estate tax?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm allowed a 12x12 extra building on the lot that the house sits on without a permit or approval. We bought the lot next door and we were going to put up a pole barn but the town gave us a hard time...


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking Good!


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Addition Is Done*



flyernut said:


> To answer a question a few posts back, it's for additional storage/work space. I need a small compressor now and a CD player...I must have my Motorhead, Rainbow, and Iron Maiden!!!!.. I also have 4 double row LEDs for lighting..It's like looking at the sun!!!..After working in darkrooms with complete darkness or little little light for close to 36 years, (film manufacturing), I like alot of light,lol!


The 440 volt service coming into the addition must be for the trains?? Nice job!


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Done!!...except for some painting...
> View attachment 494512
> 
> 
> View attachment 494514


Wow! Nice work, flyernut!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Good deal. Always nice to have extra space.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, it finally stopped raining long enough so I could get a coat of paint on the trim.. This side is done, the other side needs 1 more coat.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good Loren!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Would make a nice train room.


Never enough storage room. I have 3 car garages and can't get a car or truck in any of them. Need to make room for my truck in one before squirrels chew it up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Those discolorations you see on the siding is really just dirt.. My younger son has a special cleaner and gun to knock that stuff off. I also have a 3000psi pressure washer to help the situation.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Well, it finally stopped raining long enough so I could get a coat of paint on the trim.. This side is done, the other side needs 1 more coat.


Great job, Loren!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------

